# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá >  Các yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến thời gian niềng răng

## loveseo

Niềng răng xong bị móm là “biến chứng” sau khi chỉnh nha rất thường gặp ở nhiều người. Tình trạng này không chỉ gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe tổng thể, mà còn khiến khuôn mặt của bệnh nhân bị biến dạng, trông rất xấu xí.  Vậy đâu là niềng răng invisalign có tốt không và cách khắc phục ra sao? Bạn hãy theo dõi ngay bài viết của *[replacer_a]* dưới đây để có câu trả lời nhé.

*Móm răng niềng chỉnh có hết không?*

Theo như chia sẻ của bạn thì chúng tôi chưa thể xác định chính xác bạn bị móm do đâu. Vì vậy móm có niềng răng được không thì cần đến trung tâm nha khoa để kiểm tra cụ thể. Khi biết được nguyên nhân chính xác thì mới có thể xác định được phương pháp điều trị.

Nếu móm do răng thì bạn không cần lo lắng niềng răng có hết móm không vì niềng răng chỉnh nha là phương pháp điều trị hiệu quả. Móm do răng là hiện tượng răng mọc lệch lạc khỏi khung hàm khiến răng hàm dưới mọc chìa ra ngoài, hoặc có thể do răng hàm trên mọc cụp vào trong. Cũng có trường hợp mắc phải cả hai tình trạng trên.

*Các yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến thời gian niềng răng*

Khi bị móm răng, người ta thường lựa chọn hai phương pháp là bọc răng sứ hoặc *[replacer_a]*.Tuy nhiên, niềng răng vẫn được khuyến khích hơn. Vì niềng răng giúp bảo toàn răng thật, giúp giải quyết cả trường hợp móm nhẹ và móm nặng. Bọc răng sứ chỉ thay thế một cách tạm thời vai trò của răng. Thực tế, bọc răng sứ không đem lại cảm giác thật khi nhai, chỉ giải quyết được các trường hợp móm nhẹ. Thời gian niềng răng phụ thuộc vào 4 yếu tố:

Phương pháp nắn chỉnh răng được áp dụng: bao gồm niềng răng trong suốt invisalign, niềng răng mắc cài kim loại, niềng răng mắc cài sứ, niềng răng mắc cài tự buộc, niềng răng mắc cài mặt trong và niềng răng mắc cài dây.

Tình trạng răng cụ thể của khách hàng: Tùy vào mức độ móm hay tình trạng khấp khểnh của các răng, có cần phải nhổ răng không mà thời gian niềng răng sẽ khác nhau. 

Độ tuổi của bệnh nhân: Niềng răng tác động rất nhiều lực kéo lên răng giúp răng di chuyển từ từ. Khi răng và xương hàm đang ở độ tuổi phát triển, đối với trẻ em khoảng từ 8 – 18 tuổi thì việc di chuyển sẽ dễ dàng và nhanh chóng, tiết kiệm thời gian hơn.

Địa chỉ nha khoa, bác sĩ thực hiện: Khi thực hiện niềng răng tại một địa chỉ nha khoa uy tín thì kết quả đạt được sẽ cao hơn, phân tích chính xác thời gian niềng răng mất bao lâu.

Ý thức của bệnh nhân cũng rất quan trọng trong việc tái khám đúng hẹn và chăm sóc răng sau khi niềng.

----------

